# Masamoto?



## Boletus4u (May 25, 2021)

Hi, just bought this for 50 bucks. Is my research correct? Is it a 1st generation 1800s Masamoto?


----------



## Better call Leo (May 27, 2021)

This is a masamoto knife, but I am not sure when they made it.


----------



## KenHash (May 27, 2021)

Definitely a Masamoto knife but nothing to determine age. My gut feeling is that it probably doesn't go back as far as you think.


----------



## Benuser (May 28, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Definitely a Masamoto knife but nothing to determine age. My gut feeling is that it probably doesn't go back as far as you think.


I would tend to agree. At the beginning of the 20th century, all makers in the world had the Sab profile in mind, and since, only little by little, went their own way. Here you see the typical Japanese gyuto profile with the low tip. The earliest use of rivets I know is by German makers in the twenties.


----------

